# veritas hat Geburtstag



## Corosop15 (16 Januar 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 35. 

 :sm20:  :sm24:  :sm24:  :sm20:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Januar 2011)

Hallo Mario,
ich wünsche dir zu deinem Geburtstag alles gute.

gruß Helmut


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 Januar 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Ralle (16 Januar 2011)

Alles Gute veritas!


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 Januar 2011)

Hallo Mary-Jo,

ich wünsche Dir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!:sm19:


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Paule (16 Januar 2011)

*Zum Ehrentage*

Von mir auch alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag. :sm24:
:sm20:


----------



## marlob (16 Januar 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## dalbi (16 Januar 2011)

Hi,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Kai (16 Januar 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Januar 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute !!!!!


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 Januar 2011)

alles gute du lude.


----------



## MW (16 Januar 2011)

Allet Jute zum Geburtstag Mario


----------



## Homer79 (16 Januar 2011)

...auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag...

:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Cerberus (17 Januar 2011)

Nachträglich auch von mir Alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## veritas (19 Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche...

LG

Mario


----------



## Tommi (19 Januar 2011)

Auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche nachträglich... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------

